# Ft. Bragg barracks.



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2008)

I know that there are MORE important things in the world but I just watched a you tube video regarding barracks conditions with the 82nd. I spent the mid-90's @ Bragg / 2/325 and the barracks were o.k. ( Ardennes and Einhoven sts.)/ across from 2nd, BDE. and the shopette. Which units were involved out of curiousity? If anybody finds this out of line, I will shut my mouth.

Firemedic.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 12, 2008)

All of the ones that still remain are scheduled for demolition. It's taking longer than originally planned. 

If it's the video I'm thinking it was: 

The video (the one I'm familiar with) shows a barracks whose unit in particular was deployed and due to some vandals, idiots and other things, it did not show favorably on the Army by the vid alone. IIRC, seems the parents of this soldier were concerned. A buddy of mine is the current CSM for the one shown in the vid and is very aware of it's condition.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Top.

Firemedic.


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 12, 2008)

There was another thread on here about the situation and several responses.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2008)

I tried to find the thread but could not.

Firemedic.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's one thread: 
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11615&highlight=bragg+barracks


----------



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Firemedic.


----------



## car (Sep 12, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Firemedic.



No problem! ;):)


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2008)

Car: Please excuse me Sgt. Major. I misread your bio.

Firemedic.


----------



## car (Sep 14, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> Car: Please excuse me Sgt. Major. I misread your bio.
> 
> Firemedic.



My bio? It is what it is.

Sir,

No worries! This is the ShadowSpear. Everyone here has served, given or knows someone who has.

You owe me no apology, Firemedic. You just didn't see an earlier post - that's all. We all post so many things, it's easy to miss something.

Thank you for everything that you do! Your post humbles me. You guys are my heroes! No shit!

No worries at all, bro.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Car. for what you have done also.

Firemedic.


----------

